# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Lineas Aesthetice of BCAS

## Chantalala

Hallo, 

Ook ik zit te twijfelen om liposcultuur te laten doen. 
Alleen nu zit ik te twijfelen over 2 klinieken. 
Lineas Aesthetica of BCAS. 
Helaas heb ik hier over nog niks kunnen lezen.. 
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?! 
Alvast bedankt!! 

Groeten Chantal

----------


## annebora

hoi chantal

Ik zit ook te twijfelen aan deze 2 klinieken .
Mijn dochter heeft afgelopen zomer borstvergroting laten doen bij linea aesthetica.
En dit werd gedaan door dr darius,die nu schijnbaar bij bcas ook opereerdt.
dit is overigs erg goed gedaan en ook de dag opname is geweldig verlopen.
Maar nu heb ik verschillende ingrepen vergeleken en ben tot de conclusie gekomen dat het me toch wel een paar honderd euro gaat schelen ,terwijl dit de zelfde chirurg is.
Maar ik vraag me af of jij al iets besloten heb of laten doen ,dan zou ik het graag van je horen.

gr annette

----------

